
How Nokia helped Iran "persecute and arrest" dissidents - alexandros
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/03/how-nokia-helped-iran-persecute-and-arrest-dissidents.ars
======
Semiapies
Very disturbing.

Of course, a secondary point is that there's a hidden human rights cost to law
enforcement's demands on communications companies. Even if you have the
touching faith that your country's law enforcement agencies always acts in a
proper and upright manner, _the whole world ain't free_. Some brutal and
oppressive governments are going to get their hands on the same functionality
if we make companies include it.

------
uygtfgh
Funny how we object to companies selling to these bad countries - while we are
happy to prop up the same bad countries by buying their oil/gas.

